# NEED WIRING DIAGRAM FOR A 2006 BASS TRACKER pro team 170tx



## randyo3629 (Nov 5, 2017)

cant find one online full schematics would help.
thanks


----------



## Johnny (Nov 5, 2017)

Randy - I know literally zero about wiring . . . 
but, someone recently posted this article by West Marine
that is very informative to just about everything electrical on a boat.
hope it helps a little.

https://www.westmarine.com/WestAdvisor/Marine-Wire-Terminal-Tech-Specs



.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2017)

This?: https://www.drdiagram.com/bass-tracker-wiring-diagram/


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2017)

Ask and ye shall receive. Well done Jim.


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Ask and ye shall receive. Well done Jim.



I'm hoping its the right one. You never know these days. :lol:


----------



## 98_170TX (Mar 30, 2021)

Any chance you guys have an updated link or can post that diagram? The link does not work after all these years. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2021)

Message sent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter72 (Jul 23, 2021)

Also in need of the wiring diagram. Any help much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

